
Show HN: Customizable Animated Atomic Bohr Model - anarrayofatoms
https://acollectionofatoms.github.io/atomic-bohr-model-examples/index.html
======
anarrayofatoms
source: [https://github.com/ACollectionOfAtoms/atomic-bohr-
model](https://github.com/ACollectionOfAtoms/atomic-bohr-model)

